# dyno tips



## RED350Z (Jun 1, 2003)

going to get my very first dyno on friday at 3pm.....any tips to achieve maximum power???? i have to drive 50 miles to get there so im gonna get there early to let the engine cool off a little but it should be pretty cool here so im guessing i wont have to wait long....besides that not sure what to do....any ideas???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

Do your pulls in 5th gear if in a Manual. 4th if an automatic!

Those are the 1:1 ratio gears!

Get a Air / Fuel read out if you can.

Post Pictures!!!!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

RED350Z said:


> going to get my very first dyno on friday at 3pm.....any tips to achieve maximum power???? i have to drive 50 miles to get there so im gonna get there early to let the engine cool off a little but it should be pretty cool here so im guessing i wont have to wait long....besides that not sure what to do....any ideas???


Change the oil if it's old and post your dyno?


----------

